# plz help !!!



## meintrouble (Jan 7, 2012)

Dear Friends ,

I don kw to whom should i discuss all this !!!! I need help!!!! I m working as a software engineer and my working hours are from 8am to 8pm ...his working timings are flexible so he ususally goes arnd 2pm till 9 pm . i got married in feb 2011 , it was an arrange marriage ..... after my marriage i realized that my husband is very immature and do not want to take any responsibility . It was a joint family , and his parents always wanted to dominate , they told me to do paripona in the morning as well as in the evening . My mother in law told me not to talk much with my father in law and any other person in the family , as they are narrow minded . Then began the fights on very small things like she has taken lot of space in my room , she asks me to switch off TV in midnight ...she pulls blanket at night ....and he used to tell all these things to my mother in law ...n just go to there room and sleep there. And my parents asked to take a seperate house so that they can understand each other .... as promised by his father before marriage....all these fights went on like a viscous circle after 1 or 2 months these things happens , finally they took a seprate flat in same appartment , and his mum dad started living with us . Again the same thing , fights , then he stops talking to me , finally i dicided to end all this and take my job at some other place , so that i can become emotionally strong ! Now i am getting job in delhi (where i am living), in banglore and in chandhigarh ..... my parents are not able to decide what should i do ..... if i leave my job and sit home , i have not financial and emotional security....if i move on he will not come ....and marriage would come to end then how would i live .....i seriously don know what should i do ? i don want divorce !!!!! plz help me...what other options i hav ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do you keep starting new threads with exactly the same words?


----------

